# Is the Wii U going to be a flop?



## Kaiaa (Oct 25, 2011)

The Wii U made its appearance at the 2011 E3 convention and if things are going the way they should, will be released sometime in 2012. The Wii U is unique; with its new touchscreen controller it can be utilized in games or transfer games from the television to the touchscreen. There are plenty of ideas to use it...or are there? According to the Examiner and other sources, developers of the Wii U are struggling on what to use the touchscreen for. If they cannot come up with something amazing to use it for, they will be losing a big selling point for the Wii U and the Wii U will start to be looking more and more like the Wii. For those of us who want to see the Wii U and its touchscreen controller to be used the way it should, it will take some time for the developers of games to lean how to use the technology and then think of better ways they can use the touchscreen with the games. 

However, there are issues with the touchscreen besides developers leaning how to use the technology. How can we implement the touchscreen controller without the player having to constantly look between both screens? Can we transfer all games from the television to the handheld without losing too much of anything (as in quality of the picture, space, are players still able to read whats on the screen etc) ? We don't want all games for the Wii U to be like the ninja star game shown at the E3 convention, but I think it would be great if the touchscreen would be an in-game useable item (the in-game item does not have to necessarily look like the touchscreen). 

We can only hope that developers take there time creating games and the Wii U touchscreen interface and don't rush it like they did with the 3DS. 


TL;DR version:
Wii U may flop if developers cannot come up with a good solution to use the touch screen controller.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 25, 2011)

Nintendo has only made one flop system, which was the Virtual Boy. The 3DS (contrary to popular belief) isn't a flop. Note: Nintendo usually releases their systems during the holiday, making the demand for them very high. Such was the case with the Gamecube, the Wii, the DS. The 3DS was released during the early summer months and was not popularized by the media as much. Come Christmas, expect more to sell. Back on topic, however. Like I said, Nintendo has only made one flop system. I think they've come to learn from their mistakes. Don't be too ambitious, don't try to be too ahead of the game, etc. I highly doubt the WiiU will flop.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 25, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Nintendo has only made one flop system, which was the Virtual Boy. The 3DS (contrary to popular belief) isn't a flop. Note: Nintendo usually releases their systems during the holiday, making the demand for them very high. Such was the case with the Gamecube, the Wii, the DS. The 3DS was released during the early summer months and was not popularized by the media as much. Come Christmas, expect more to sell. Back on topic, however. Like I said, Nintendo has only made one flop system. I think they've come to learn from their mistakes. Don't be too ambitious, don't try to be too ahead of the game, etc. I highly doubt the WiiU will flop.



I surely hope it won't be, I mean I'm actually super excited to see what they can do with it. I just hope they release it with games I really want to play. They didn't do that with the 3DS but soon there are going to be some amazing games coming out for it in the next few months.


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 25, 2011)

In terms of third party support, probably. Porting things over to be compatible with the touchscreen seems like a lot of effort.
Plus, if rumors are correct, then the next Xbox will be out in 2013, which will leave the WiiU in the same position as the Wii; underpowered with an annoying gimmick to develop for.

It won't be a 'flop' per say, but I highly doubt it will be as successful as the Wii, or as either the next Xbox or Playstation.


----------



## Brad (Oct 25, 2011)

This may be a little off-topic, but, with the name of the console. The WiiU. Does anybody think that not very gaming-educated people will get confused? Just sayin'.


----------



## bloop2424 (Oct 26, 2011)

Brad said:


> This may be a little off-topic, but, with the name of the console. The WiiU. Does anybody think that not very gaming-educated people will get confused? Just sayin'.



Considering the problem with the 3ds, yes.


Anyways, the most popular thing I could see with games that associate with the Wii U's touch screen would be maps on it. I also think they should make a controller without the touchscreen as well.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 27, 2011)

bloop2424 said:


> Anyways, the most popular thing I could see with games that associate with the Wii U's touch screen would be maps on it. I also think they should make a controller without the touchscreen as well.



I agree with the controller idea, especially if they are aiming mostly at younger kids or aiming to get people 'active' again. I'm sure they will include regular controllers as well but who knows. Does anyone remember Kirby tilt-and-tumble for the GBA? Or Labyrinth games? I think it would be fun to create a game like that for the touchscreen. Perhaps they should do minigames on the touchscreen that involve gyro functions (instead of on the tv....cause you know....)


----------



## Jas0n (Oct 27, 2011)

Nintendo's consoles seem to get worse and worse, so yes, I think it'll be a flop.


----------



## Ciaran (Oct 27, 2011)

Tyeforce (May he R.I.P) turned in his grave when this thread was made.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 27, 2011)

Thing is, where do you go from here in terms of gaming consoles? Think about it. The technology that's in a computer is pretty expensive. Even a good Alienware runs you around $1000. In terms of making a cheap, yet powerful system, I think we've reached the epitome of such technology. Otherwise, we could expect another $800 system soon and in this economy, few can afford that. Also, until we get something above the 1080p, there's no where else we can go with graphics. The WiiU is actually smart in a tactical way because Nintendo had no where to go but up from the Wii.


----------



## Brad (Oct 27, 2011)

The *COOL* things that I've seen the Tablet be used for.


----------



## Psychonaut (Oct 28, 2011)

Brad said:


> The *COOL* things that I've seen the Tablet be used for.


TOM CALANCY'S GHOST RECON


----------



## bloop2424 (Oct 28, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Nintendo's consoles seem to get worse and worse, so yes, I think it'll be a flop.



How do you do worse than the Wii?


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't see how it can become popular.
I actually don't get how it works.
Time to go to Wikipedia.


----------



## 1marcos6 (Nov 20, 2011)

It seems heavy.


----------



## ThatBlueShell (Nov 25, 2011)

1marcos6 said:


> It seems heavy.


Actually no, when I was at e3 I got to play it a bit, and the controller is INCREDIBLY light, but it still seems durable.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 15, 2011)

I honestly don't know if the WiiU is gonna flop. I don't think it's gonna be as much of a success as the wii, but it'll be a best seller (in my opinion). I'm just exited about the fact that the controller is like a handheld wii and it can play all my favorite games like AC:CF and MKW. But it is a little confusing looking back and forth at the TV screen and the 
controller screen. Maybe it'll be like the DS, where you look at the top screen the most. I don't really know exactly 
what the WiiU is gonna be like, but I know one thing for sure. My brother (DZ98gaming) is getting a 3DS AND SM3DL 
(which i am jealous of him about *blushes*) I am getting the WiiU for my birthday on 6-11! I'm so exited to play City Folk on de go lolol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 15, 2011)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I honestly don't know if the WiiU is gonna flop. I don't think it's gonna be as much of a success as the wii, but it'll be a best seller (in my opinion). I'm just exited about the fact that the controller is like a handheld wii and it can play all my favorite games like AC:CF and MKW. But it is a little confusing looking back and forth at the TV screen and the
> controller screen. Maybe it'll be like the DS, where you look at the top screen the most. I don't really know exactly
> what the WiiU is gonna be like, but I know one thing for sure. My brother (DZ98gaming) is getting a 3DS AND SM3DL
> (which i am jealous of him about *blushes*) I am getting the WiiU for my birthday on 6-11! I'm so exited to play City Folk on de go lolol


I think you're a bit confused about the concept, which is understandable as people don't even know what it really is. It's not going to be a portable Wii, though. So, no Animal Crossing City Folk on your next road trip; sorry.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 16, 2011)

Nintendo doesn't do flops, apart from the aforementioned VB.
They put some serious work into it and it's just going to be Nintendo's new thing. That's what they do. They go new, and don't really stick with the same ideas when it comes to consoles.

I think it'll sell just as much or even more than the Wii, and looking at it in an optimistic kind of way, it could turn out to be really great. Hopefully.


----------



## SockHead (Dec 16, 2011)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nintendo doesn't do flops, apart from the aforementioned VB.
> They put some serious work into it and it's just going to be Nintendo's new thing. That's what they do. They go new, and don't really stick with the same ideas when it comes to consoles.
> 
> I think it'll sell just as much or even more than the Wii, and looking at it in an optimistic kind of way, it could turn out to be really great. Hopefully.



It's interesting enough for me that I'm sure I'll get it. So to me, Nintendo probably knows what they're doing.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 16, 2011)

It's going to be hard for a Nintendo console to flop because most of their better games are 1st party.  If they relied on 3rd party games, the chance of a flopping console would be more likely because 3rd party developers could stop producing games.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think it's gonna be a flop, because Nintendo is working hard on it and the console comes out end 2012!


----------



## Jake (Jan 7, 2012)

I just love how it says "flop" in the title. but I doubt it, nintendo is working hard on it


----------

